# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Lichen Planus - Artikel

## Luuss0404



----------


## Luuss0404

*Lichen planus*
Lichen Planus is een ontstekingsreactie van huid en slijmvliezen. De aandoening treedt meestal op bij mensen tussen de 40 en de 60 jaar maar kan ook op jongere of oudere leeftijd voorkomen. Het kan een auto- immuunziekte zijn, maar de aandoening kan ook veroorzaakt worden door medicijngebruik.
Lichen Planus kan na verloop van tijd weer tot rust komen of zelfs verdwijnen maar vaak is er sprake van een chronische aandoening die moeilijk te behandelen is. Lichen Planus is niet besmettelijk.

*Oorzaak*
Er wordt wel onderzoek gedaan naar de oorzaak van Lichen Planus maar zolang de oorzaak niet bekend is, bestaat de behandeling vooral uit het bestrijden van de symptomen.

*Symptomen*
De aandoening uit zich op de huid door van binnenuit gevormde blaasjes die paars-rood worden, erg kunnen jeuken en vaak voorzien zijn van de kenmerkende witte lijntjes. Bovendien worden de blaasjes steeds groter. De plekken kunnen over het hele lichaam verschijnen:
* Vaak op de scheenbenen en polsen
* Ook op de nagels kunnen symptomen verschijnen: streepjes in de lengterichting van de nagel, splijtende, verhoornende en loslatende nagels
* In de mond kan Lichen Planus voorkomen aan de binenkant van de wangen, op het tandvlees en op en onder de tong
Dit kan zeer pijnlijk zijn.
Tevens komt de aandoening voor in de vagina en op de penis.
Een zeldzame vorm van Lichen Planus is Lichen Pilaris, die op de hoofdhuid voorkomt en zelfs kan leiden tot haaruitval. De symptomen zijn nogal verschillend: van heel licht tot uiterst belastend en pijnlijk.

*Diagnose*
Vaak wordt de aandoening niet herkend. De diagnose wordt meestal gesteld door een specialist (dermatoloog, kaakchirurg, gynaecoloog) door het nemen van een biopt: een weggenomen stukje van de huid onderzoeken.

*Behandeling*
De meest toegepaste behandelmethoden zijn: corticosteroïden in de vorm van zalven en crèmes, lichttherapie en orale medicatie: corticosteroïden, ontstekingsremmende middelen en vitamine A-preparaten. Soms heeft men baat bij alternatieve en homeopathische middelen.

*Orale Lichen Planus*
Orale Lichen Planus is een chronische ontstekingsachtige, meestal witte maar soms ook rode afwijking van het mondslijmvlies. De afwijking is niet besmettelijk. De oorzaak is helaas (nog) onbekend. De prevalentie wordt geschat op ongeveer 1-2% van de bevolking. De man-vrouw verhouding is 1:2.
Lichen planus is een aandoening van de slijmvliezen en de huid en komt meestal tot uiting tussen de 40 en 50 jaar, maar kan ook bij kinderen voorkomen. In dit deel wordt gesproken over Orale Lichen Planus, de vorm die in de mond voorkomt. Lichen Planus komt daarnaast ook op de huid voor, men spreekt dan over cutane Lichen Planus. De afwijkingen op de huid ontstaan vaak wat eerder dan in de mond en verminderen of verdwijnen bij 90% van de patiënten na ongeveer een jaar. Door dit verschil in tijdstip van voorkomen worden de huidafwijkingen vaak niet meer in verband gebracht met de mondafwijkingen. Het is belangrijk voor de arts om hier naar te vragen. De aandoening blijft echter in het merendeel van de gevallen beperkt tot het mondslijmvlies. Deze orale vorm wordt in slechts minder dan de helft van de gevallen minder of verdwijnt.
Lichen Planus van het mondslijmvlies kenmerkt zich door een aantal verschillende verschijningsvormen, die apart maar ook naast elkaar kunnen voorkomen. Het meest voorkomend is de vorm met wit-grijze lijntjes, de zogenaamde striae van Wickham op het wangslijmvlies en/of het tandvlees. Het komt doorgaans aan beide kanten van de mond voor.
Daarnaast wordt nog een erosieve, rode vorm onderscheiden, die soms gepaard gaat met open slijmvlieswondjes (ulceratie). Deze erosieve vorm geeft doorgaans meer pijnklachten dan de vorm met witte lijntjes.
De klachten zijn wisselend van aard en kunnen variëren van patiënt tot patiënt. Veelal is er sprake van pijn of een branderig gevoel bij het nuttigen van gekruide of zoute spijzen maar ook warm of koud kan klachten geven. Het klachtenpatroon verloopt dikwijls in golven. Soms zijn de klachten zo erg dat het spreken zelfs met pijn gepaard gaat. Het tandenpoetsen kan ook pijnlijk zijn. Het spreekt voor zich dat een goede mondhygiëne belangrijk is, ook en misschien wel juist bij Lichen Planus.
Orale Lichen Planus wordt over het algemeen als een goedaardige afwijking beschouwd, dat wil zeggen dat de kans dat het overgaat in mondkanker erg klein is. In de literatuur bestaat er discussie of de afwijking niet toch als risico moet worden beschouwd, dus wel mogelijkheid tot mondkanker, vooral de erosieve vorm zou dan verdacht zijn. Er zijn enkele gevallen bekend van Orale Lichen Planus die overgaat in mondkanker maar uit uit andere onderzoeken blijkt weer geen relatie van Lichen Planus met mondkanker aangetoond. Er bestaan ook op Lichen Planus gelijkende afwijkingen, de zogenaamde lichenoide afwijkingen. Deze kunnen onder andere ontstaan als contactreactie met bijvoorbeeld tandheelkundige restauratiematerialen zoals amalgaam en goud, maar ook bij het gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen. Deze lichenoide slijmvliesafwijkingen verdwijnen na het verwijderen van bv. amalgaam of door het stoppen met de medicijnen. Dit is bij Lichen Planus niet het geval.
De diagnose wordt vaak gesteld na inspectie van de mond op bovengenoemde verschijningsvormen. Bij twijfel aan de klinische diagnose wordt een biopt genomen en zal pathologisch onderzoek plaats vinden. Geadviseerd wordt een eerste controle na een half jaar en bij geen veranderingen vervolgens een jaarlijkse controle van het slijmvlies te laten verrichten door de tandarts of eventueel de kaakchirurg.
Vaak zijn de klachten mild van aard of zelfs afwezig; verdere behandeling is dan niet nodig. Bij ergere pijnklachten kan een behandeling met medicijnen worden gegeven, dit geneest de Lichen Planus niet maar onderdrukt de symptomen tijdelijk. Vaak worden geneesmiddelen op corticosteroïd-basis gegeven. Dit kan met lokale spoelmiddelen of zalven voor de mond en soms met systemische middelen (prednisolon). Deze laatste therapie geeft echter meer kans op de bijwerkingen van de corticosteroïden.
Ook blijkt vaak dat patiënten zelf een manier van leven, eten en drinken vinden die de klachten vermindert. Op onze website staat onder het kopje "Praktische Tips" een overzicht van tips van onze leden voor het omgaan met Lichen Planus. Wie meer wil weten over voedingsmiddelen die Lichen Planus in de mond kunnen verergeren kan contact opnemen met de Vereniging.
_Deze tekst is een bewerking van het oorspronkelijke artikel "Orale Lichen Planus" van Dr. R.A.Th. Gortzak, Kaakchirurg LUMC Leiden._

(Bron; lichenplanus.nl)

----------


## rafds

Ik denk dat het volgen van een gezondheidsprogramma misschien een oplossing kan bieden. Al vele verhalen gehoord van huidaandoeningen die sterk verminderden of zelfs verdwenen tijdens het volgen of leren van dit programma.
Ik ken mensen die begeleider/ster zijn. Neem gerust contact op met mij, want ik denk dat er op forums geen reclame mag gemaakt worden.

----------

